# BGE owners check this out



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

With my renewed interest in charcoal cooking my ex-wife sent me this e-mail thinking I might want to enter in this contest thinking I had a BGE. Wish I could have afforded one but being a single parent the Akorn had to suffice. Below is a copy of the e-mail for anyone interested :thumbsup:

*Subject:* *Big Green Egg Cook Off at Alyssa's!*
*Reply-To:* [email protected]



Having trouble viewing this e-mail? Click here to read it online.







Join us on:
 1st Annual
BIG GREEN EGG
COOK OFF
June 8, 2013
Mark Your Calendar Today​

*General:*

There will be two divisions – chicken and ribs. You can enter one or both. 
There will be one bonus Dessert competition – this is for bragging rights and free charcoal for a year!
Entry fee is $50 per person/team for the first category, $20.00 additional for the second category and the Dessert category is FREE! 
A 1st, 2nd and 3rd place winner will be awarded in each division. Prizes are listed below. 
All meat will be provided at registration courtesy of The Cutting Board restaurant on Woodbine Road in Pace.
All meat must be cooked on a Big Green Egg.
Entrants must have entry forms & entry fee in no later than Friday, May 31. Please register at front desk at Alyssa's. 
Registration and set up is from 6am-7am Saturday June 8. Egg Lighting should begin no later than 8am.
All participants will receive a 20lb bag of charcoal the day of the event to help offset the cost of the entry fee. 
10x16 Grilling spaces will be assigned as you arrive. You will be able to drive to your site to unload. Feel free to bring a pop up tent for shade. 
No vehicles or trailers are allowed in the cooking area after 8am without prior approval. 
Contestant parking is at the far north end of the field. 
There will be an exit strategy and participants will be instructed on how to exit the competition are. At the conclusion of the event, please begin to break down the area and you will be instructed on when to bring your vehicle into the competition area. When loading and unloading, do not block the exit our of the competition area. 
Water and ice will NOT be provided.
There is no access to electricity. Generators can be approved on a case by case basis but must be quiet and not in the direct cooking areas. 
No pets, fireworks or firearms are allowed on the grounds. 
Restrooms are available inside of Alyssa’s
You must be 18 years of age to compete. 
Alyssa’s Antique Depot, Alyssa’s LLC, shall NOT be held liable for any injury or loss. 
Contestants cannot solicit business of any kind during the event. 
The decision by the judges is final.
No rotten eggs allowed! This is a family friendly fun event. Be on your best behavior. No alcoholic beverages and only clean language. Be competitive, Help your neighbors and Have fun!
 


*Cooking:*

Minimum of two slabs of ST LOUIS STYLE pork ribs and/or 6 chicken breasts, thighs, etc. should be cooked by each participant.
Teams must observe all food and health sanitation requirements. 
You must provide everything you need for the competition. 
Your cooking area must be as clean as you found it when setting up.
Do not have any open fires on the ground. All fires must stay contained.
 
*Judging:*

Each team must submit a complete slab of ribs containing a minimum of 6 bones and/or 4 pieces of chicken.
Meat can be sauced, unsauced, glazed, unglazed, dry, wet or any other way the cook chooses for them to be judged.
No garnish allowed.
Meat should be submitted in the box provided at registration. 
Meat will be judged on appearance, tenderness and taste. 
Judging is done on a 10 point scale. With 10 being the highest.
 Judging criteria will be weighted with taste making up 60% of the score. Tenderness will be 30% of the score. The remaining 10% will be appearance.
In the event of a tie, appearance score will be dropped. If a tie still exists, the taste score only will be used. If a tie still exists, the tenderness score will be used. If a tie still exists, the ruling of the head judge will be final.
Turn in time is 2pm for chicken, 2:30 for ribs and 3:00pm for dessert. 
*Prizes:*

Grand prize in each category is $250 in Big Green Egg Merchandise of your choice!
2nd place in each category is $100 in Big Green Egg Merchandise of your choice!
3rd place in each category is $50 in Big Green Egg Merchandise of your choice! 
In addition, each prepaid participant will receive a 20lb bag of Charcoal the morning of the event at registration.
Dessert competition does not have any impact on the meat divisions and will be judged separately. Winner of dessert competition will receive the prize of free charcoal for a year. This consists of 1 bag of charcoal each month beginning June 2013 and ending May 2013.


​


----------

